# 7 series rearview camera?



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Is there any such thing as a rearview camera for the 7 series that can be seen through the display screen?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I wish.....


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> I wish.....


you are too funny. stuff that doesn't exist (AUX input) you claim exists. and stuff that does exist you say it doesn't.

anyways, it does. would probably have to get it from europe, but realoem claims there is one for U.S also.

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/partxref.do?part=66210303087&showus=on&showeur=on
http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=HN02&mospid=47782&btnr=66_0132&hg=66&fg=95


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

kato23 said:


> Is there any such thing as a rearview camera for the 7 series that can be seen through the display screen?


http://www.realoem.com/bmw/partxref.do?part=66210303087&showus=on&showeur=on
http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=HN02&mospid=47782&btnr=66_0132&hg=66&fg=95
http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=HN02&mospid=47782&btnr=66_0133&hg=66&fg=95


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

BMW's existing Park Distance Control (PDC) is far superior to any camera on the market... it is by far the most accurate and most user friendly. Every camera out there sucks... is difficult to read... and extremely inaccurate.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> BMW's existing Park Distance Control (PDC) is far superior to any camera on the market... it is by far the most accurate and most user friendly. Every camera out there sucks... is difficult to read... and extremely inaccurate.


yeah, PDC is good enough for me. but people asked...

camera could be there for coolness factor or if you want to see what shoes the person unloading your trunk wearing


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

yan_745Li said:


> yeah, PDC is good enough for me. but people asked...
> 
> *camera could be there for coolness factor or if you want to see what shoes the person unloading your trunk wearing*


Yeah... I totally get the coolness factor. :thumbup:


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> BMW's existing Park Distance Control (PDC) is far superior to any camera on the market... it is by far the most accurate and most user friendly. Every camera out there sucks... is difficult to read... and extremely inaccurate.


I would have to agree with you somewhat.. but hey PDC is not everything! A rearview camera with color picture on your LCD screen is far more accurate and superior then jus PDC! LExus and Acura have this feature and so does the new S550 BEnz... so please dont formulate a harsh opinion of all cameras out there on the market... being obsolete and pointless... when they do offer more advantage then PDC!


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

bimmer7 said:


> I would have to agree with you somewhat.. but hey PDC is not everything! A rearview camera with color picture on your LCD screen is far more accurate and superior then jus PDC! LExus and Acura have this feature and so does the new S550 BEnz... so please dont formulate a harsh opinion of all cameras out there on the market... being obsolete and pointless... when they do offer more advantage then PDC!


I have extensive experience with the rear-view camera on Lexus and Acura (I believe the MB unit is new) and can tell you with absolute certainty that BMW's PDC is vastly superior. Not necessarily from a "coolness factor" as stated in an earlier post... but from an accuracy and functionality standpoint... the systems you listed SUCK. Like looking through a peep hole... they SUCK. Terribly inaccurate and prone to misinformation. :thumbdwn:

The visual representation of you in relation to the obstacles using BMW's PDC is spot on. :thumbup: It's extremely precise and allows masterful maneuvering beyond anything the gimmicky "cool" video systems can provide.

I believe 3rd party reviews also agree with my position... and I have NEVER had a client prefer the systems you listed over the one BMW offers.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh thats cool then I really was just wanting the Cam for a coolness factor lol...Just wanting more hot features on my already hot car. I mean The BMW 7 series is already far better than 99% Of cars on the market ..so i guess im just looking to make it even better...but those pieces look just a lil but to expensive for me


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

kato23 said:


> Oh thats cool then I really was just wanting the Cam for a coolness factor lol...Just wanting more hot features on my already hot car. I mean The BMW 7 series is already far better than 99% Of cars on the market ..so i guess im just looking to make it even better...but those pieces look just a lil but to expensive for me


Dude... you know what would be over the Top?! If you could toggle between the camera and the regular PDC! That would freakin' ROCK! If you ran control through the PDC button... make it glow green for normal PDC and red for Video... OOooooh wait... how about split screen... you could choose between which shows where in the 2/3 : 1/3 split in the iDrive monitor! Seeing both at the same time. Now THAT... would be HOT!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

yan_745Li said:


> you are too funny. stuff that doesn't exist (AUX input) you claim exists. and stuff that does exist you say it doesn't.
> 
> anyways, it does. would probably have to get it from europe, but realoem claims there is one for U.S also.
> 
> ...


Hey, drop the attitude ok? I said "I wish..." I never said it didnt exist. Besides that, please don't tell me what I heard from the guy on the phone, he may be wrong, but I heard what I heard.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Hey, drop the attitude ok? I said "I wish..." I never said it didnt exist. Besides that, please don't tell me what I heard from the guy on the phone, he may be wrong, but I heard what I heard.


no attitude - just hate it when people who dont have any info or incorrect info, spread it around.

anyways.... do you see the difference between these two statements:

"I heard from some guy and he may be wrong"

and

"But it does exist"/"I'll get you the part number"

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1554404#post1554404


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

The man said he had it and he offered me the part number but I declined. Call them up yourself ifyou dont believe me, I dont feel like dealing with those monkies- 813-933-2811 ask for parts.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> The man said he had it and he offered me the part number but I declined. Call them up yourself ifyou dont believe me, I dont feel like dealing with those monkies- 813-933-2811 ask for parts.


again, there is no AUX for E65/E66

should we try 5th time?


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Lol now this is a funny lil argument..its ok fellas ....Cant we all just get along


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I heard what I heard, thats all I'm going to say.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> I heard what I heard, thats all I'm going to say.


ok, but when i tell you "There is no AUX for 7er" you dont seem to hear.

so service guy you trust. myself and tom @ eas you dont:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1524514&postcount=12

again, there is no aux for 7er.

should we try 6th time???


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

He said Auxilary KIT the way I understand it is that he is saying an ADAPTER that plugs into the DOCK CONNECTOR not an AUXILARY PLUG which goes through a 3.5mm CABLE. Don't worry, as soon as I get home, i'm calling Mr. Manager at the parts department and there is almost 0 chance he will say "No, we don't have it"


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> He said Auxilary KIT the way I understand it is that he is saying an ADAPTER that plugs into the DOCK CONNECTOR not an AUXILARY PLUG which goes through a 3.5mm CABLE. Don't worry, as soon as I get home, i'm calling Mr. Manager at the parts department and there is almost 0 chance he will say "No, we don't have it"


should we try 7th time?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Ok drop the subject, this isnt getting us anywhere and isnt benefitting anyone, lets agree to disagree.


----------



## swick (Mar 29, 2005)

i have aux in my 745...my front screen can play any dvd that i want...the full screen is converted to play video!


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

*PDC vs RearView Camera*



SpeedFreak! said:


> I have extensive experience with the rear-view camera on Lexus and Acura (I believe the MB unit is new) and can tell you with absolute certainty that BMW's PDC is vastly superior. Not necessarily from a "coolness factor" as stated in an earlier post... but from an accuracy and functionality standpoint... the systems you listed SUCK. Like looking through a peep hole... they SUCK. Terribly inaccurate and prone to misinformation. :thumbdwn:
> 
> The visual representation of you in relation to the obstacles using BMW's PDC is spot on. :thumbup: It's extremely precise and allows masterful maneuvering beyond anything the gimmicky "cool" video systems can provide.
> 
> I believe 3rd party reviews also agree with my position... and I have NEVER had a client prefer the systems you listed over the one BMW offers.


What experience are you talking about.. I have driven almost all Lexus and Acura vehicles and personally feel that the rearview camera is much more secure then some PDC....
Basically what it comes down to is that if theres a small object such as a pet, toddler's tricycle, a garden hose, small bucket or something thats small that cant be seen in the standard mirrors of a 7... the camera helps you watch out for these small objects and any other hazards at the rear when backing out.... so dont tell me that PDC is far more superior!

Do you even know how PDC works? 

It judges distance through bouncing sound waves between the sensor and any stationery objects that might be in its way as the vehicle moves back...... which signals the computers of the car and then determines how far it is.. thus emitting the beeping sound......so what does that mean  .. 
well the sensor will only be able to emitt waves within its limited range and doesnot spit out waves in every freaking direction :eeps: .... so thus making it inaccurate when it comes to hazards that I described before.....

So Im not saying that PDC is not worth it at all or its bad in anyway.....All im saying is that lexus's idea of the rearview camera is a safer and more reliable then jus PDC.....
I drive two 7's and lexus vehicles, and also the MDX which my uncle has, so IMO I think Im much more comfortable with lexus and acura's system then jus BMW's pdc!

Yes if it was coupled with rearview camera and PDC that would be the ultimate agreed! :thumbup:


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

swick said:


> i have aux in my 745...my front screen can play any dvd that i want...the full screen is converted to play video!


it must be some aftermarket via fm hijacking hack. it is definately not a BMW thing. how do you switch over to aux?


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Ok drop the subject, this isnt getting us anywhere and isnt benefitting anyone, lets agree to disagree.


there is nothing to disagree about. we are not discussing art or philosophy. we are talking about facts. and fact is - bmw doesn't have aux for 7er.


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

SpeedFreak! said:


> Dude... you know what would be over the Top?! If you could toggle between the camera and the regular PDC! That would freakin' ROCK! If you ran control through the PDC button... make it glow green for normal PDC and red for Video... OOooooh wait... how about split screen... you could choose between which shows where in the 2/3 : 1/3 split in the iDrive monitor! Seeing both at the same time. Now THAT... would be HOT!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


no get this...seeing the NAV map, the PDC, and camera, yes that would be awsome, 
oh and by the way, i have a lexus and a bmw, my lexus does have a camera, and it is very good, although the bimmer also tells me whats in front of my car and the sides, while i can see exactly where im going (visually)


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

Damn people your just backing up...LOL ...you dont need an infared Thermal Display to do it lol...the drop down mirror alone is enough...hahahaha


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

haha lol, hes gotta point,


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

actually he doesn't need have a point.

backing up in the dark, when its night out, i'll take the current PDC system over a rear view camera or mirror any time.


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

yan_745Li said:


> actually he doesn't need have a point.
> 
> backing up in the dark, when its night out, i'll take the current PDC system over a rear view camera or mirror any time.


chill, we dont need to go 007 style just to back out,


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

If you cant back up outta a parking spot without bashing over a tree, you dont need to be driving a $80k+ car, buy yourself a daewoo.


----------



## kato23 (Jan 6, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> If you cant back up outta a parking spot without bashing over a tree, you dont need to be driving a $80k+ car, buy yourself a daewoo.


:rofl: :rofl: hahaha


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> If you cant back up outta a parking spot without bashing over a tree, you dont need to be driving a $80k+ car, buy yourself a daewoo.


i guess you never had to park in a tight spot when its totally dark outside. no lights what so ever. oh... americans... dont get much outside of the country, i forgot.

i loved PDC in europe. a lot of villas in italy dont have 21st century infrastructure with outside lights and stuff.


----------



## domtvandnav2go (Jun 9, 2005)

*7 series rearview camera*

Hi
We can convert your Nav screen to display backup camera or DVD. The mod will give you 2 vidoe inputs 1 for dvd and 1 for backup camera. The unit will auto switch the Nav screen to backup camera when you put the car in reverse. Feel free to call us at 718-763-7367 or email us at [email protected]
Thanks Dominic of www.TVandNav2Go.com:rolleyes:



kato23 said:


> Is there any such thing as a rearview camera for the 7 series that can be seen through the display screen?


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

yan_745Li said:


> no attitude - just hate it when people who dont have any info or incorrect info, spread it around.[/url]


Hypocrite. I recall you saying that you "definately" dont have to remove the front bumper to remove the headlights. So what were you doing saying that, when you never actually tried it yourself. Dont you just hate it when people who "dont have any info or the incorrect info" spread it around?

You only believed me when I referenced GeezTech from Roadfly and because i ACTUALLY went to my car and tried to remove the headlights:rofl:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=134912 :rofl:


----------

